# Disease List?



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm looking for a good source for info on diseases and treatment. 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, Krieger Press, 2001.


----------

